# New Burrs: Dial in start point ?



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Having fitted new burrs and in doing so measured the thread pitch of the adjuster at 1mm I figured that I should first adjust until the burrs touch whilst running and having marked that point I should be able to rotate a given number of degrees and know that the distance between the burrs is a known number of microns.

Making the assumption that the ridges that go all the way to the edge of the burrs are going to add up to ~50µ is it fair to say I could turn the adjuster around 90° to add a further 250µ

I don't know what a good grind looks or feels like. I also don't know if the grind particles size and the distance between the burrs is directly proportional so It feels that I am doing this blind.

There must be some logical way to find a good starting point when setting up a grinder so tell me the flaws in my thinking. tell me what I should be doing please guys.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Switch grinder off.

Remove the hopper.

Turn collar until the blades touch - spin the shaft by hand to check.

Back off the collar by about 1/8 turn.

Hopper on; fill beans; grind a few beans & make a cuppa to determine if pour is too fast / too slow.

Adjust the collar +/- a wee bit; grind a few beans; etc......until you achieve the desired pour time.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

That is the way I wanted to do it but I have an issue with either grind or distribution.

Start machine and around 4-5 secs later it starts to pour dark but fast (I reckon) then maybe 3-4 seconds later very fast + spritzers.

My first ever shots were better than this....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

New burrs , settling in perhaps , until they have had a bit through in seasoning , new burrs can be inconsistent in the results you get?

What grinder are the burrs for....


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

What does the grind feel like rubbing it between your fingers. Not quite as coarse as table salt but not as fine as talc ?.

Which coffee machine, are you using the classic or the lever ?

Ian


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Eyedee said:


> What does the grind feel like rubbing it between your fingers. Not quite as coarse as table salt but not as fine as talc ?.
> 
> Which coffee machine, are you using the classic or the lever ?
> 
> Ian


Oh yeah good point ....forgot two machines


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Answers and observations:

using Classic until later today.

Somewhere I read it should feel like salt so... Feels like salt with flour in it. 80% salt 20% flour by texture. Based on my original premise the burr gap is in the order of 250-300µ

This grinder is an Iberital badged Cunill CT2 Marfil Automatic Coffee Grinder. burrs are 58mm and sold as for this model and others. It takes an age to grind (no other experience here so not sure what to expect). This one is stepped... approx 60 steps per rotation so ~16µ per

The burr seats were soaked and washed in very hot soapy water as were the burrs themselves.

I have 2-3Kg of parboiled rice I could use to accelerate the process of seasoning

EDIT: I have the option to rebuild a 64mm that is also waiting for a burrs upgrade


----------

